# ThinkCooper's Spring Ride, BBQ and Fire Festival



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Last year about this time, we got a group of Loungers and NorCal RBR members together for a great ride, with some post ride festivities that put the crown atop a great cycling adventure.

I want to do it again.

So here's your invite:

~ 50-60 miles along the Central Coast seashore, a climb through redwood lined canyons with waterfalls and ferns, some big vistas over the Santa Cruz mountains, then a brilliant uber-fast descent back to the coast. 
~ Following the ride, a BBQ at Casa d'Cooper, with a keg of some sort. Perhaps some other beverages, and of course, some fire play.
~ the date: Saturday, April 5th
~ starting point: Santa Cruz, Live Oak
~ starting time: 9:30ish
~ no drops, we'll reconvene at the climb crest and base of descents and do a moderate rolling pace

You won't want to miss this ride. We had a blast last year. Check out the ride reports to confirm, and then block out the date. 


Francois' ride report
Mohair Chair's ride report
Last year's ride invite



Ride details:
When: Saturday, April 5th, roll ~9:30AM
Where: Casa d'Cooper 784 Eddy lane, Santa Cruz, CA

For reference, here we are on Google maps:
https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl...678&spn=0.000919,0.001403&t=h&z=20&iwloc=addr


Advice to long distance travelers: Arrive Friday the 4th, ride the 5th, then BBQ and stupid activities, stay over Saturday the 5th, RBR group ride on the 6th (or just hang out Sunday and have breakfast at the local joint)

If you want to stay at Casa d'Cooper, contact me via email: steve at thinkcooper dot com

The hotel: Bella Notte Inn. It's a new place, about a mile from our house. Right up the road from the Twin Lakes beach photographed in my commute thread.

Thinkcooper ride rate: $139/night - king size bed, $129/night - queen size bed; no double rooms, but they can add a cot in any room.

If you're interested in this hotel call to book and ask for Steve, the onsite manager; ask for the "thinkcooper ride discount".

Phone: 831.600.0001

Website: https://bellanotteinn.com/ourfacilities.html

Mickey Mac stayed at the Ocean Pacific hotel closer to downtown last time he stayed in SC. It was a decent place, walking distance from the boardwalk, the pier and the best places to score dope. I think the OP rooms are cheaper than at Bella Notte. There are butt-load of affordable hotels in town, I can dig around more and recommend some spots.

https://www.hotel-rates.com/us/califo...fic-lodge.html

All that said, you could crash at the house. Atp and svend are crashing here, I think that Joe and HW might be as well. I have a bunch of cots, thermarests and a few sleeping bags. So we could have folks crash wherever there's an empty spot. Also, if you want to tent, realistically, camping in the backyard would be fine. Quiet, except for the waterfall. It won't be warm, but it won't be cold. Figure high 40's to low 50's at the coldest at night.

Here's a decent list of all the hotels in Santa Cruz worth checking into. 

https://www.hotel-rates.com/res/sea...2&currencyCode=USD&nAdults[]=2&nChildren[]=0&

Locations around the wharf, downtown, and ocean street are all within a mile or two from our house.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I can vouch for this ride and this man. He is grade A certified... or certifiable. 

fc


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

francois said:


> I can vouch for this ride and this man. He is grade A certified... or certifiable.
> 
> fc



certifiable please...

Here's a link to the thread in the Lounge with a Bikely route. Sociable bastiches, every one of 'em

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=122437


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*First pic...*

Is the guy handing you a roach?

Dang, can't make it. I got Boggs III 8-hour mtb race that day.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

robwh9 said:


> Is the guy handing you a roach?
> 
> Dang, can't make it. I got Boggs III 8-hour mtb race that day.


Don't think so, but that did happen at the road closure. Leather clad Harley riders that couldn't make it across the mudslide, and me in spandex. Pass it around brah! Special moment.


----------



## I am Spike (Dec 8, 2005)

*ride*

Coop,
I am in...shall I bring matches?

Spike


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I am Spike said:


> Coop,
> I am in...shall I bring matches?
> 
> Spike



And a bowl.


----------



## I am Spike (Dec 8, 2005)

*buick*

I am not driving to europe with Ralph and Earl this year....


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh, major bummer. A lot of peeps are away that weekend for Boggs 8hr.

Please consider moving the weekend? 

I really enjoyed the ride last year Coop. The descent down Soquel SJ Rd was off the hook!!!! Will that ever be duplicated?


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

rensho said:


> Oh, major bummer. A lot of peeps are away that weekend for Boggs 8hr.
> 
> Please consider moving the weekend?
> 
> I really enjoyed the ride last year Coop. The descent down Soquel SJ Rd was off the hook!!!! Will that ever be duplicated?


The 5th is locked-in for me, and for the Mrs. Let's get a follow-up ride together for that same loop post Sea Otter, maybe with another secret climb added in. I'd dig hanging out.


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

i might be up. should i bring something? i'll be traveling 3 hours south so i'll probably be looking for a campsite somewhere.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Good times. Good food. Good memories all around. This time I won't be coming back from a week long vacation in the tropics.

Add me to the roster, please.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

If there are any folks that want to join us for the post ride BBQ and party, you're more than welcome to drop on by!

Also, if anyone that doesn't want to do the ride is willing to help do some set-up and easy chores during the party, I'd love your assistance. We could use some help at the grill, perhaps some help with getting the spread up on tables, little stuff like that - but it would be awesome.

Lastly, we'll be having some contests like a dual rider quadracycle drag race against the clock, with prizes. Maybe some even some blindfolded roller riding.

If you can share a little of your time to help out, send me an email: steve (at) thinkcooper (dot) com


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Are you gonna bust out the flame thrower? I heard you mention one on sunday's ride!  

Gary


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice riding with ya last sunday. 

Gonna be at Boggs that day too, but would be interested in the follow-up ride.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Gee3 said:


> Are you gonna bust out the flame thrower? I heard you mention one on sunday's ride!
> 
> Gary


I'd expect so. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkDe (Feb 15, 2008)

I vote to move the ride also !!! 

I will be in Boggs too. And i will most likely miss the Sunday RBR ride too.:cryin: Thanks for bringing that up Rensho




rensho said:


> Oh, major bummer. A lot of peeps are away that weekend for Boggs 8hr.
> 
> Please consider moving the weekend?
> 
> I really enjoyed the ride last year Coop. The descent down Soquel SJ Rd was off the hook!!!! Will that ever be duplicated?


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Full Details in my first post...


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I will be working on Saturday but will try to ride Sunday. Hope to meet y'all there.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

*Roll Call for the ride*

We're planning on how big a keg, how many people to feed, how many chairs we'll need at the BBQ, soo.... help a brutha out.

Are you in?


----------



## Starliner (Mar 7, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> We're planning on how big a keg, how many people to feed, how many chairs we'll need at the BBQ, soo.... help a brutha out.
> 
> Are you in?


Im in, but let's discuss the needs, man. Food, drink, etc. How best to make it all happen - bring your own steak, or what.... Me, I'm OK with chipping in, so what's going to best work out. 

I do plan to bring a bottle - a big bottle - of red wine for group consumption. It'll be a bottle from a job I'm doing now with a bunch of text carved into it - it's got some text errors that got caught too late, so it's been pulled out of the lot. I figured the BBQ'll be a good occasion to put it to good use as well as show people what I do. When it's empty it's yours to break or to use it as a door stop, or maybe convert into a desk lamp.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Starliner said:


> Im in, but let's discuss the needs, man. Food, drink, etc. How best to make it all happen - bring your own steak, or what.... Me, I'm OK with chipping in, so what's going to best work out.
> 
> I do plan to bring a bottle - a big bottle - of red wine for group consumption. It'll be a bottle from a job I'm doing now with a bunch of text carved into it - it's got some text errors that got caught too late, so it's been pulled out of the lot. I figured the BBQ'll be a good occasion to put it to good use as well as show people what I do. When it's empty it's yours to break or to use it as a door stop, or maybe convert into a desk lamp.


Even with a typo, that bottle sounds like a souvenir. Red wine = manna from heaven

I'm providing food (salads, burgers beef/turkey/veggie, possibly a chili, dessert stuff) & beer; no need to chip in. But if there's something special you're looking to have, by all means bring it down.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*most definitely*



thinkcooper said:


> We're planning on how big a keg, how many people to feed, how many chairs we'll need at the BBQ, soo.... help a brutha out.
> 
> Are you in?


I'm totally down for the ride and post-ride festivities. 

D-


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

*Cross link to ride info*

Over in the Lounge "Roll Call - Thinkcooper BBQ, April 5th" thread, I just posted the following:

Ride info, with maps, etc.

Spare beds available for travelers


----------

